# Where to buy cell phone sim chip?



## pgnewarkboy (Mar 4, 2010)

I will be unlocking my cell phone (I got the code) in St. Maarten and replace it with a pre-paid sim chip that I understand you can buy them jn St. Maarten  but don't know where.  Thanks.


----------



## pgnewarkboy (Mar 5, 2010)

*The answer to my question*

It took awhile but I finally found a web site about St. Martin with the information I wanted.  Basically, if you have an unlockable GSM quadband phone (T-Mobile phones) you can buy a pre-paid sim chip at a supermarket, drugstore, gas station etc. and slip it into your own phone for use on the entire island.  For me, it is a better deal then renting a phone for $20 WITHOUT minutes on it.  If you don't have a T-Mobile phone you will probably have to rent a cell phone if you feel you want one.

It seems that most of the resorts on the island charge exhorbitant rates for local calls.  It is also, IMO, a good idea to have a cell phone for emergency's while driving the island - or for making dinner reservations etc. on the fly.


----------



## wrxdoug (Mar 11, 2010)

www.telestial.com  and http://www.cellularabroad.com/  both sell sim cards here for various countries to put in an unlocked phone with the appropriate band.  They have a regional sim card for the caribbean.  Cellular phones
I have seen bring their own cellulars from Europe and the USA where they get a signal here without trouble and be able to receive calls. There are GSM networks and also a TDMA network. If you are planning to stay longer on the island, you can buy a SIM Card for your cellular to get a local number and prepay for your call credit. You can also rent a cellular phone should you want to be reachable from the Mailbox.

The cellular carries on the island are:

I am talking mostly from the Dutch side as I think it's more easier

Telcel
Chippie from UTS
ECC

On French St. Martin you have:
Orange Caraibes
Bouyges Telecom
Amigo (Alliance with Telcel from Dutch St. Maarten  
Doug


----------

